# Mr Parker videos



## OzPaul (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi All,  I just found these videos on YouTube and thought i would share as you may of not seen them.

Regards, Paul 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6KmU8o1O-Y&feature=related


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 29, 2011)

I always love hearing Mr. Parker teach. I only had the chance on a couple occasions prior to his death. Thanks for sharing.

James


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

